# My wake up mass building shake :) The content!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys.

Well after buying a blender recently as talked about on another thread i have been experimenting with different flavours and different products and i am loving this for my wake up shake to get the body going. Fills me for 2 hours flat 

(just re-calculated after actually looking at the scoop sizes)

300ml of skimmed milk - 144c/15p/9.9cb/4.8f

100grams of oats - 356c/11p/60cb/3.3f

66grams of PHD phama Mass - 233c/26.5p/26.5cb/2.4f (strawberry cheesecake flavour )

1 full banana - 101c/1p/22cb/3f

2 boiled eggs - 140c/12.6p/1.2cb/10/6f

TOTAL - 974calories, 66protien, 119carbs, 19.5fats.

BLEND

This exactly fills 1 shaker bottle up to the brim. Down that and the PHD cheesecake flavour completely masks the flavour of the banana, eggs and oats and it tastes amazing.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Kinda like my breakfast smoothie , which I have on carb days

50grams of oats

50 grams of whey

10grams of natty peanutbutter

200ml of milk

200ml of orange juice

and about 100-200grams of strawberries.

Might be worth your wild just using whey and adding your own carb sources instead of pharma gain but just a thought if you dig the flavour stick to it.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sounds like mine!

2 scoops unflavoured whey

2 bananas

cup of oats

2 tbsps pnut butter

2 eggs

500ml milk

yummy!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey hey, yea loving the flavour. I will shake it up abit by changing what i throw in it every other morning once i get some good ideas. Liking yours there. Whats the makeup of that?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used to have 400ml semi milk

4 scoop mint choc reflex whey

100g oats grinded into flour first

25g natty peanut butter

cinnamon

ice cubes

just short of a thousand cals if i remember rightly. used to have 2 a day loved them. i dont bulk that heavily now unfortunatly.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Worked out mine a while back , roughly was like 650-750 cals with 50-60 grams of protein , 80-100 carbs about 12 grams o fat


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

How many calories can the body deal with in one sitting?

Probably try and limit meals and shakes to 1000 calories max so nothings wasted to much?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I want a blender


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

worked mine out to be like 650-700 kcals it think


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> I want a blender


I just got a £29 philips one and it does the trick a treat and SO easy to clean. 2 min job


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i paid 10 for mine from argos, think ive had it 2 years now.


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

boiled eggs man!!! sh*t!

mines is nice and simple:

2 scoops whey

100g oats

fill up with milk

10ml olive oil

tablespoon cinnamon

would put pb in but ran out!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

neildo said:


> boiled eggs man!!! sh*t!
> 
> mines is nice and simple:
> 
> ...


blender kicks threw eggs no problem 

I always have 12 boiled eggs at any one time in my fridge so its easier than it sounds!


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Well after buying a blender recently as talked about on another thread i have been experimenting with different flavours and different products and i am loving this for my wake up shake to get the body going. Fills me for 2 hours flat
> 
> ...


i`ll give this a go  i used to put in mine:

1 pint of milk

4 scoops weight gain (cant think of the same lol)

1 table spoon of peanut butter

1 banana

1 weetabix

4 table spoons of ground oats

dunna the total intake but i had 3 a day and worked a treat lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You put boiled eggs in your shake? Eeeeeeeew lol.

I was reading about Derek Poundstone blending chicken breasts with water and necking them at work. Don't think I could bring myself to do that lol.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> blender kicks threw eggs no problem
> 
> I always have 12 boiled eggs at any one time in my fridge so its easier than it sounds!


To be honest i don't know why you are putting boiled eggs in your shake surely raw eggs would be easier and taste better. I would like to have a smoothie in the morning but it would wake up the whole house.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

my morning shake go's like this,

oat's 150g

90+ whay 60g

skimmed milk 400mil

walnut oil 10mil

kal 945 pr 80 car 110 fat 23

:thumbup1:


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

i pity the poor buggers that have to clean out your cages lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I have no issue with the taste, its the texture of drinking the oats, especially at the bottom of the skake.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> To be honest i don't know why you are putting boiled eggs in your shake surely raw eggs would be easier and taste better. I would like to have a smoothie in the morning but it would wake up the whole house.


cause i dont trust the rubbish eggs from Asda and can imagine my luck getting salmonela from a raw egg. lol.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

iv just started haveing

250 ml semi skimmed milk

100ml water

45g whey

75g oats

1 tbl spoon peanut butter

1 tbl spoon of walnut oil

1 banana

Kcal - 822

Protein - 56g

carbs - 78

Fat - 32g

which is quite nice


----------

